# Pain control



## CeeCee (Feb 15, 2014)

My daughter is at a dental sedation class in Vegas right now and she just texted me that 2 alleve three times a day is equivalent to taking 2  percocets.

And the instructor said its okay on your stomach.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's the list of possible side-effects of Aleve (Naproxen) - 



Allergic reaction: Itching or hives, swelling in your face or hands,  swelling or tingling in your mouth or throat, chest tightness, trouble  breathing 
Blistering, peeling, or red skin rash. 
Blood in your urine. 
Bloody or black, tarry stools. 
Change in how much or how often you urinate. 
Chest pain, shortness of breath, or coughing up blood. 
Flu-like symptoms. 
Numbness or weakness in your arm or leg, or on one side of your body. 
Pain in your lower leg (calf). 
Problems with vision, speech, or walking. 
Redness or swelling of the body area where you have pain. 
*Severe stomach pain.* 
Shortness of breath, cold sweat, and bluish-colored skin. 
Skin rash or blisters with fever. 
Sudden or severe headache. 
Swelling in your hands, ankles, or feet. 
Trouble with swallowing. 
Unusual bleeding, bruising, or weakness. 
Vision changes. 
Vomiting blood or something that looks like coffee grounds. 
Yellowing of your skin or the whites of your eyes.      Headache. 
Mild nausea, *stomach pain*, heartburn, gas, diarrhea, or constipation. 
Mild skin rash or itching. 
Ringing in your ears.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> My daughter is at a dental sedation class in Vegas right now and she just texted me that 2 alleve three times a day is equivalent to taking 2  percocets.
> 
> And the instructor said its okay on your stomach.



Hmm, that's interesting for sure.  I tried aleve a few times but felt "weird" just taking one.  I have chronic pain in my neck from a condition called spasmodic torticolus.  Doc's don't hand out pain-killers and I am honestly glad as I am afraid I would get dependent on them.  Aleve is an NSAID (spelling) is what I understand, anti inflammatory.  If I get bad again, I will try taking 3 during a day and see if it helps.

Thanks, Denise


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 15, 2014)

_I am not allowed to take it due to hypertension
_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree that Aleve (naproxen) is a better alternative for pain as opposed to acetaminophen or ibuprofen.  I have a bottle of Aleve in my medicine cabinet, and will use it on occasion for pain, no more than 1 or 2 per day, and rarely even two days in a row.  IMO, to suggest taking 6 per day is not very responsible.  Percocet is just acetaminophen plus oxycodone.  I wonder which is less harmful, 6 Aleves or 2 Percocets.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> My daughter is at a dental sedation class in Vegas right now and she just texted me that 2 alleve three times a day is equivalent to taking 2  percocets.
> 
> And the instructor said its okay on your stomach.


Probably, it will not cause serious damage if only taken in the recommended amounts, and only occasionally as needed for pain.
My husband was told not to take any kind of pain medications due to his liver cirrhosis, and they said he has stomach issues from taking ibuprofen and Aleve , as well.
The instructions say not to take more than the recommended dosage, or it can cause stomach breeding and unexpected death.
From the webpage:
Use Aleve exactly as directed on the label, or as prescribed by your doctor. Do not use in larger or smaller amounts or for longer than recommended. The smallest effective dose should be used.


Dosage for adults and children 12 years and older: Take 1 Aleve capsule or tablet every 8 to 12 hours while symptoms last. For the first dose you may take 2 capsules or tablets within the first hour. Do not exceed 2 capsules or tablets in any 8 to 12 hour period - do not exceed 3 capsules or tablets in a 24-hour period.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2014)

Because of my CHF, my doctor told me not to take any of the NSAIDS, so unless I am in serious pain, I only use natural pain relievers. 
Pineapple, raw, ripe, and fresh is a wonderful pain and anti-inflammatory food. When I am hobbling from the arthritis (usually from a bout of eating something sugary), then I just have pineapple, and nothing else, until I am back on my feet again.
There are several other foods that are anti-inflammatory, so I try to keep those in my diet. 

I also use an MSM supplement every day, and have DMSO spray to use for the pain relief.
It might not work as fast as taking a pill does, but there are no restraints on using it, and no bad side effects, and for me, it is the only safe way to deal with pain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> There are several other foods that are anti-inflammatory, so I try to keep those in my diet.
> 
> I also use an MSM supplement every day, and have DMSO spray to use for the pain relief.
> It might not work as fast as taking a pill does, but there are no restraints on using it, and no bad side effects, and for me, it is the only safe way to deal with pain.



I agree Happyflowerlady, there are foods/supplements that are very good as anti-inflammatories.  I also take a MSM almost everyday to reduce any inflammation that may cause pain.  Of course, with a dental procedure someone would need a fast acting pain med, for just a short period of time.  Many dentists will prescribe an small (maybe 6 pills) prescription of something like Vicodin, with no refills to encourage dependency.  I think I'd rather go that route personally, than take 6 Naproxen per day.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree sharing these things are a great boom to each of us .. sort of information if you call it .. and I think discussing these help us in working out our own sort of way to eliminate pain .. some have a more tolerant pain management others can`t take any pain.. all are different.. I can only take panamax which is paracetamol.. I like the aleve and its just become on the market but like Jillaroo I have hypertension and my doc said just stick with panamax which does help a little otherwise I just put up with the pain.. I have nerve damage pain and nothing can fix it the doc said .. I wondered about sugar causing pain does it make pain worse? I have very little sugar as it makes me absorb iron which I don`t need to store at all.. So thanks CeeCee for the good information.. it sure helps specially when you go to have dentistry work done.. good post thanks all..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2014)

Here in America, paracetamol is called acetaminophen, and the main brand name for it is Tylenol.   The extra strength ones are also mixed with codeine for more pain-killing effect. 
They are designed to block the sense of pain from reaching the brain, so even though the problem is still there, you are not in so much pain from it.
They are now saying that Tylenol will be coming out with a new warning label, since so many people have been hospitalized from liver damage. I imagine that once Tylenol puts out the warning label to prevent lawsuits, other manufacturers of acetaminophen will also be adding warnings; so probably the paracetamol will be labeled with warnings soon, as well.

http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/news/20130830/tylenol-new-warning


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2014)

Rainee, sugar causes inflammation, and inflammation causes pain, so sugar intake is related to pain and can worsen it.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the updates now I just received an email from my friend who lives in the United States... wow what to eat after reading through all this.. if you take notice and do what it says how do you work out a diet .. any suggestions? what to eat if all these things contribute to inflammation ..

.
Everyday foods like bacon, eggs, coffee and dairy products are linked to inflammation. That might not sound like a big deal but when you consider that *most chronic conditions like cancer, arthritis, diabetes, and obesity have been linked to inflammation. *Low grade inflammation is a factor in most health issues.  And if you suffer a pain disorder, you better believe that inflammatory foods will aggravate the condition.
Try reducing your consumption of these foods with the goal of eliminating them completely. The same holds true for alcohol and fried foods – both of these have been known to irritate and worsen arthritis


Here are my picks for the top 12 inflammatory foods
:
1.  What I call *the “3 Ps”*–Processed, packaged, or prepared foods. And, yes, fast food is atop the list of inflammatory foods thanks to the harmful oils, sugar and artificial sweeteners, food additives, and a whole host of nasty ingredients.
2.  *Hydrogenated and trans fats *found in margarine, shortening, lard or products made with them. That includes baked goods, cookies, pies, buns. Of course there are healthier alternatives to these baked goods but most grocery stores and bakeries are using these harmful ingredients.
3.  *Meat* (not wild-caught fish). I’m not suggesting that you have to go vegan or vegetarian here although a plant-based diet tends to be much lower in inflammatory substances but meat and poultry tend to cause inflammation so make them the background of your meals not the main dish.
4.  *Fried foods* (French fries, onion rings, potato chips, nachos, hamburgers, etc.). I think these items speak for themselves.
5.  *White sugar and sweets*, including soft drinks and sweetened juices. Newer research is showing that sugar is one of the most addictive substances you can use. It’s also highly inflammatory. No, you don’t need to eliminate sugar and sweets altogether simply reduce your consumption and choose fruit as your “go to” food when you’re craving something sweet.
6.  *Synthetic sweeteners* (Nutrasweet, Splenda, saccharin, aspartame, AminoSweet, etc.)—research links these nasty substances to many serious health conditions. I avoid them like the plague.
7.  *Iodized Salt *(use Celtic sea salt instead). Not harmful on its own but sodium is naturally found alongside other valuable minerals like potassium, calcium, and magnesium. Choose unrefined salt which naturally contains many different minerals, not just sodium.
8.  *Food additives*: colors, flavor enhancers, stabilizers, preservatives, etc. Some of the main ones include sulfites, benzoates, and colors named FD&C #”X.” Unfortunately, many foods consumed by children are loaded with these harmful, toxic ingredients.
9.  *Dairy products* (yogurt, ice cream, cottage cheese, butter, cheese, etc.). The reasons dairy products are inflammatory are too lengthy to list here, but today’s dairy products are packed with hormones, antibiotics, and other harmful ingredients so avoid them as much as possible.
10.  *Wheat products.* Wheat is highly acid-forming and inflammatory in the body. Worse, most wheat available now is genetically-modified (GM). Many serious health conditions are starting to be linked to GM wheat consumption.
11.  Other *gluten-containing grains*. Gluten is found in most grains and is highly inflammatory. Choose grains or seeds like buckwheat, quinoa, or millet for your baking.
12.  *Alcohol*.  High in sugar and a burden to the liver, alcohol makes the top 12 inflammatory foods list. It is best eliminated or used in moderation.
Now for 14 foods that help fight inflammation.. this is interesting .. 

Some of the best healing remedies to overcome inflammation also taste fabulous (I can’t say that about any prescription medications). Plus, foods won’t cause the nasty side effects common to most pain medications.
*1. Blueberries: *Blueberries are also excellent anti-inflammatory foods. They increase the amounts of compounds called heat-shock proteins that decrease as people age.  When heat-shock proteins are in short supply inflammation, pain and tissue damage is the result.
*2. Cayenne Pepper:* Ironically, cayenne pepper turns DOWN the heat on inflammation due to its powerful anti-inflammatory compound capsaicin.
*3. Celery and 4. Celery Seeds: *James Duke, Ph.D., author of _The Green Pharmacy_, found more than 20 anti-inflammatory compounds in celery and celery seeds in his research, including a substance called apigenin, which is powerful in its anti-inflammatory action.  Add celery seeds to soups, stews or as a salt substitute in many recipes.
*5. Cherries:* While many people opt for aspirin as their first course of action when they feel pain, Muraleedharan Nair, PhD, professor of natural products and chemistry at Michigan State University, found that tart cherry extract is ten times more effective than aspirin at relieving inflammation.
*6. Dark Green Veggies:* Veggies like kale and spinach contain high amounts of alkaline minerals like calcium and magnesium.  Both minerals help balance body chemistry to alleviate inflammation.
*7. Fish:* According to Dr. Alfred D. Steinberg, an arthritis expert at the National Institute of Health, fish oil acts directly on the immune system by suppressing 40 to 55 percent of the release of cytokines – compounds known to destroy joints and cause inflammation.
*8. Flax seeds and Flax Oil: *Flax seeds are high in natural oils that convert into hormone-like substances in the body to reduce inflammatory substances. Add ground flax seeds to smoothies, atop pancakes or French toast, and many other foods.  Do not heat.
*9. Ginger:* Dr. Krishna C. Srivastava at Odense University in Denmark found that ginger was superior to non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) like Tylenol or Advil at alleviating inflammation.
*10. Raspberries, 11. Blackberries, and 12. Strawberries: *In Dr. Muraleedharan Nair’s later research she discovered that these berries have similar anti-inflammatory effects as cherries.
*13. Turmeric:* Research shows that the Indian spice frequently used in curries suppresses pain and inflammation through a similar mechanism as drugs like COX-1 and COX-2 inhibitors (without the harmful side effects).
*14. Walnuts:* Like flax seeds, raw, unsalted walnuts contain plentiful amounts of Omega 3 fatty acids that decrease pain and inflammation.

Now to work out how to make all these ingredients in to a meal.. that would take a wizard ! hehe ! and I am no wizard.!!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Now to work out how to make all these ingredients in to a meal..



Just eat 'em.  Easy.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 16, 2014)

LOL thanks for that .. I might just try that with out a separate meal set out , just eat what I fancy :cheers1:


----------



## Phantom (Feb 16, 2014)

I take one Valium and two Panadole before going to bed as I has restless legs
The valium acts as a muscle relaxant


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

Naproxen, ibuprofen and even aspirin to a limited extent, are NSAIDs. All reduce inflammation, therefore help relieve pain, by acting on the cause.
all can cause stomach problems, therefore are often given with a stomach 'protector' such as omeprazole, and should be taken with or after food.
most are coated, to aid this, and some are enteric-coated, which means they tend to dissolve in the bowel, so cause less stomach problems.
Paracetamol is a 'pain killer'. 
If taken in more than the recommended dose, can cause I repairable liver damage; no more than 1000mg at once, or 8000mg a day.

Oxycodone here, is a Controlled drug; as it is a morphine derivative; and only used in severe pain, as it is also addictive.

I am awake now...so anybody any more questions.... After the second coffee....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Is Naproxin actually in over the counter drugs there?  It's on the S4 prescription only list here. So are most if not all Cortisone based ointments.   No wonder you people are so down on medication drugs, you mustn't have known what you're getting in the packet!



Naproxen itself is (approved for OTC sale back in '94 I believe), but when combined with Oxycontin it becomes prescription only. Therefore you can buy as many bottles of Aleve or Midol Extended Relief as you like, but Percocets and their brothers and sisters are only available by Rx.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

Naproxen has just become OTC here....it is being recommended as the prescription drug of choice over ibuprofen......less side effects; longer acting; more effective.

However; my Dad was involved in the invention and first production of ibuprofen.....

BTW; I am fortunate enough; at the moment; not to take any of these at all..


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> However; my Dad was involved in the invention and first production of ibuprofen.....



So you have mixed feelings about the subject? 



> BTW; I am fortunate enough; at the moment; not to take any of these at all..



Good for you - may your fortune continue.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

Dad spent a couple of years commuting between Nottingham and Shreveport, when he was helping to make ibuprofen in US.

He suffered from permanent jet-lag!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sure there are many pain sufferers that bless his memory.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

He is still with us Phil; although all but one of the chemists working with him are dead. Dad is 85, the other is about 99 now.

Dad can't take ibuprofen any more; he has a pacemaker and is on warfarin..


----------



## rt3 (Feb 16, 2014)

Foods or food groups that cause inflammation and thus pain are classified in the autoimmune category. The immune process usually occurs in the stomach lining at the absorption of the broken down materials. The biggest offender are gluten based products, which trigger an immune process similar to the natural one. While wheat products are generally thought of as the offenders here they usually aren't. Gluten in the commercial world of food productions is used as an expander and finisher. Thus gluten in a very concentrated form, can be added to anything from your salad dressing to soups giving it that rich creamy texture. Because of its wheat base, it is very cost effective. Gluten also has a sheen appearance and is used to "polish" foods. Thus the corn cereal you are eating to get away from wheat gluten may actually be spray coated with a gluten to make it shine. Attention to removing gluten would remove 50% of food related inflammation.

The FDA has reduced the amount of APAP (acetaminophen) in prescriptions to 325 mg from 500 mg. and 750 mg. to reduce the number of emergency room visits. Everything to do with the tax dollars being spent on overdose at the ER and really nothing to do with concern for the common welfare. OTC products will also be reformulated. 
NSAIDs are prostaglandin inhibitors, oxycodone is a morphine derivative and acts on the central nervous system, APAP also antidepressant properties. Comparing them in terms of pain relief is difficult because trauma pain, (root canals, decay) are different than joint pain caused by something like gout. The strongest pain meds. are ketorolac and indomethacin when dealing with inflammatory type pains, and used for kidney stones and gout attacks, where Naprosyn, ibuprofen, and other NSAIDs are used for moderate and longer duration pain. The FDA has recently block the claim that Naprosyn type (Aleve) ingredients are free from bad heart effects (COX effects). Opiate derivatives block signal transmission at the CNS and do not interact with the actual biochemical mechanism of pain. Salicylates (aspirin) work best but a very narrow margin of safety and usually therapeutic doses cause ear damage.
So-- you are what you eat.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 16, 2014)

exercise is really good, it gets the blood flowing to the area, carrying nutrients and oxygen, and helps move the tissue to help relieve the pressure


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

i understand and do agree with exercise as important.  But, when it hurts to move those injured areas . . . exercise is . . . well, a pain.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 16, 2014)

My major physical aliments are the result of too much surfing (WHAT?  How can there be such a thing!?!?!?).  Overuse injuries.  When the tendinitis first reared its ugly head in the mid-seventies, the doctor told me to . . . get this . . . stop surfing.  HA!  That sure didn't happen.  As time went by and the knees, shoulders, back and you-name-it took a beating, finally got some physical therapy and learned more about stretching (which is so difficult to stop and do when the waves are calling and ya just wanna get to 'em) and strengthening the muscles surrounding the joints.  As I continued with my workouts, my body got so much stronger (and prettier...) that paddling was smooth as butter and wipeouts were easier to endure.  Anyway, that was before the obnoxious crowds finally chased me outta the gym and waves.  Now, just trying to keep the ol' bones from completely giving up altogether...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 25, 2014)

More trouble for Tylenol !  I just finished reading an article about some other tests involving acetiminaphen, the main brand of which is Tylenol. 
Now it is being linked to the epidemic we have of ADHD children. Apparently, when the mothers were pregnant, and used the NSAID acetiminaphen, the children are much more likely to develup some form of ADHD.
This is in additiontion to the warnings about it doing serious liver damage; and Tylenol has decided to put even more obvious warnings on this common OTC pain reliever.

http://newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/use-of-acetaminophen-during-pregnancy-250121.aspx


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 26, 2014)

Warning; don't believe everything you read....


----------



## GDAD (Feb 26, 2014)

I have chronic Arthritis in my spine & also nerve damage(irritation). My daily dose of pain killers is
1 75mg tramal + i Lyrica tablet for the nerve irritation: two hours later 2 panadol osti 750 mg tablets
4 hours later 2 more panadol, then in the evening a tramal & a lyrica tablet. this just makes me comfortable.
I was on Morphine patches for a year but they don't agree with me!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 26, 2014)

Tramal is a brand name for Tramadol...


----------



## Ruth (May 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Rainee, sugar causes inflammation, and inflammation causes pain, so sugar intake is related to pain and can worsen it.



Yes, and starches turn into sugar, too.

You ARE WHAT YOU EAT.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

Gluten is not good for RA and the other 100 kinds of arthritis. Red meat is a no no too. I have RA. I take nothing for it. Ma blessed me with the High Tolerance For Pain gene. When it is really bad, I take half a vicodin. When it is just irritating, I take one advil. That's it. 

Going gluten free made a HUGE difference. Not only did I lose 40 lbs so now I am my regular weight that I was in high school, I also do not have any inflammation except on rare occassions.


----------



## Rainee (May 18, 2014)

Interesting thanks so much will investigate it some more.. I have very little sugar and I do notice a change when I have sugar in my cuppa.. 
so maybe go more about cutting that out also I have little red meat due to my iron overload problem so still I guess I should really work out 
diet wise properly ,, and try to be wiser ... so will work on that ...


----------



## d0ug (May 19, 2014)

Getting back to the original thread was pain from dentistry. A woman came to me with ex stream tooth pain we simply applied some oil of cloves and in seconds the pain was gone. The old dentists used that before drugs where the in thing. It is faster and it also has an high ORAC score so it cleans up a lot of free radical damage as a freebee


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

To control back pain I sleep on my back on an infrared heating pad every night with a pillow under my left knee. I do not use a pillow under my head. (Yes, I have to stick my feet out from under the covers).

This also alleviates - really STOPS - neck, shoulder, knee and hip pain. No doctor told me this but I found the solution and it works. (I have a slight curvature which throws my whole body off).

For back/hip pain which occurs due to sitting too long (like at a job), I use a hot/cold compress underbelt (from Walgreens drug store) which has two large pockets and a velcro closure, I put two LARGE "hot hands" heat packets in the belt with the heat lasting approximately 12 hours or more. It takes away and prevents back pain. (I rarely have to do this).

To eliminate arthritis pain (which I was developing the gnarled joints and pain), I switched to a grain-free, low carb diet. The pain WENT AWAY. I also take cod liver oil capsules and glucosomine. (The gnarled joints returned to normal).

I am relatively pain free now. Extreme cold can sometimes cause arthritis to kick in but heat treatment takes care of that.

My low carb diet also eradicated my sinus/allergy problem and my acid reflux problem. I also lost 50 pounds.


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

If you went grain free and you feel better you probably had a gluten intolerance and was unable to absorb what your body needed to fix itself.
For any arthritis I love bone soup because it is made from all the things your body needs to fix the problem.


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

dOug, What is bone soup?


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

Bone soup - buy bones /joints with a little meat boil in water and vinegar for two or more hours or more. The vinegar will leach out all the minerals and the cartilage from the bones. Then I take the bones out and strip off the meat and return it into the soup after that I cut my vegetables / spices and cook until the vegetables are cooked. All the nutriments leach out of the bones are the same nutriments your body needs to make new joints. Besides that it taste good and cheap medicine.


----------



## Ina (May 25, 2014)

Thanks dOug, I do a version of this , for my older pets. They are pretty health. I guess I can Try it too.


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

Funny you are treating your pet better than you. If you read the contents of most dog foods they have a lot of different mineral like about 40 and check the powder milk we give to our children has 9. That is probably why out pets are living longer and or children are sick.


----------

